# Schutzkleidung für Kids - Tipps



## Landyphil (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem das Rad fertig ist und meinem Sohn (6) die ersten 3 Ausfahrten richtig Spaß hatte ist es nun an der Zeit anständige Schutzkleidung zu beschaffen. 
Derzeit fährt er mit K2 Schoner, die sollen aber weichen.






My lokal Dealer hatte leider nichts in seiner Größe .

Wir brauchen noch Knie-, Schienbein-, Ellenbogenschoner sowie einen Rückenprotektor daher freue ich mich auf eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß


----------



## deadpixel (21. Mai 2012)

Unserm 5-jährigen hab ich Schienbeinschoner und für die "härteren" Sachen (Skatepark, unbekannter Pumptrack) als Alternative zur alltäglichen Halbschale einen Fullface von IXS verpasst (kleinste Erwachsenengrösse war okay). Langfingerhandschuhe sind eh immer an.

Rückenprotektor ist meiner Meinung nach wenn es nicht in den Hochgeschwindigkeits-Gravity-Bereich geht eher überflüssig bzw. der Fullface ist da wichtiger. Selbst im Nachwuchs CC Bereich sind man Fahrer mit Fullface. Häufig den MET Parachute. Dank Ebay bin ich günstig an einen Nackenschutz gekommen, den wir aber noch nicht ausprobiert haben. Kopf und Helm wiegen zusammen einiges und die Stützmuskulatur der Kinder ist ja eher schwach. Gerade hier wäre demzufolge wohl ein Nackenschutz angebracht.

Was spricht denn gegen die Ellbogenschützer von K2? Ich sehe da keinen grossen Unterschiede zu O'Neal und Co.

Vorbau hab ich mit Polster versehen (ähnlich wie das). Uncool aber wenn man mal mit Halbschale den Vorbau küsst, ist es schön wenn die Metallteile nicht direkt die Schneidezähne treffen .

Tipp: Beim Shoppen auch mal beim Motocross MX und beim BMX Race schauen. Da brauchen auch die Kurzen schon Protektoren satt. Und die Verkäufer haben in der Regel Ahnung und das Zeug auch im Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRaven (21. Mai 2012)

Als reine Schienbein-Schützer taugen auch die 8-Schoner (Fussball) von decathlon ,falls da einer in deiner Nähe ist
http://www.decathlon.de/schienbeinschoner-f350-jr-id_8183333.html


----------



## Diman (21. Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier rein http://compare.ebay.de/like/230744521997?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

ich habe für meinen Sohn welche von POC in S bestellt, die waren aber noch ein wenig zu groß.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (29. Mai 2012)

Meiner hat fürs BMX ein Fox Safety-Jacket gehabt - und das war bei den teils brutal anzusehenden Stürzen auch dringend nötig. War selber beim Endurofahren mit Dainese perfekt bedient und würde ein Jacket jederzeit wieder den einzelnen Kompomenten vorziehen (man verliert nichts und die Dinger bleibem da wo sie sein sollen).

Im Gegensatz zu einzelnen Komponenten (z.B. Crosspanzer und zusätzliche Schoner) ist der Rückenschutz bei den "Schildkröten"-Panzern sehr viel besser, zudem schützen Cross-Panzer den unteren Teil des Rückens nicht. Nachteil ist auch klar: mit den Nierengurten wird's richtig warm.

Beim normalen rumfahren brauchen wir nur einen normalen Fahrradhelm, da ist selbst der Crosshelm schon zu viel des Guten.

Den EVS-Nackenschützer habe ich auch gehabt (natürlich die Erwachsenen-Version). Kann nicht sagen ob das wirklich was taugt, hatte aber nach einem heftigen Abgang (GFK-Helm mit Motorradzulassung zerbrochen) keine Nackenprobleme. Stören tut das Ding nicht gross und der Preis ist relativ gering, ist sicher die Investition wert. Klar besser sind die richtigen Nackenstützen (Neck-Brace), die kosten aber richtig Geld und passen nicht zu allen Helmen bzw. Rückenschonern. Werden auch bei internationalen Motorrad-Rallyes von Werksteams verwendet, der Nutzen scheint also höher zu sein als eventuelle Einschränkungen in der Beweglichkeit (Preis spielt dort auch keine grosse Rolle, die Meisten werden das Material sowieso gesponsort bekommen).

Für die Knie kommt man an normalen Knieschützern kaum vorbei, in Preis/Leistung fand ich Thor Force Knieschützer ganz Ok (Asterisk-Knieorthesen war aber klar besser - preislich jedoch nicht zu vergleichen und beim Biken wohl sowieso nicht optimal). Beim Geländefahren sind mir Hartprotektoren immer lieber gewesen als weiche (sind aber im Lederkombi für die Rennstrecke angenehmer), welche man nimmt, scheint keine grosse Rolle zu spielen (wenn's blöd läuft, tut man sich sowieso weh, zudem kann man Mopped und MTB bewegungstechnich nicht wirklich vergleichen).

Kurz: Hauptsache die Schutzausrüsung passt. Denn wenn sich das Zeug verdreht oder einem die Haut aufgerieben wird und man die Sachen deshalb nicht mehr anzieht, dann nützen sie nichts.

Marc


----------



## Landyphil (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bis hierhin schon einmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback, ich werde mir die Produkte anschauen und nahc Vollzug noch mal ein Bild zu diesem Beitrag zusteuern.
Gruß


----------



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hi 

um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:

Fuer meinen 6 Jaehrigen habe ich 

fuer die Knie/Schienbeine 

https://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/knie-schienbeinschutz-kid-flex-fly/277544.html

und fuer die Ellenbogen

https://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/dirt-elbow-guard-rl-kids-blackwhite/291771.html

geholt.

Da ich hier wo ich wohne keine Moeglichkeit zum Anprobieren habe war es eine ziemlich schwere Entscheidung, die letztendlich (auch aufgrund der geringen Haeufigkeit, mit der ich mit den Kiddies mal an einen Pumptrack fahre, Dirt und Freeride gleich gar nihct) auch vom Preis diktiert wurde.

Bei den schienbeinprotektoren bin ich nichtganz so glücklich über die Passform,, was aber auch an den "Spinnenbeinen meines 6 jaehrigenliegen kann. Ich finde, sie sitzen zu locker. Die ellenbogenschützer sitzen ganz brauchbar, sind aber auch ziemlich schwer anzuziehen (Sie haben eine ziemlich klebrige gummischicht an beiden Enden innen, die den schuetzer zwar fixiert, aber beim Anziehen ganz schoen "ziept")

Fuer den Ruecken habe ich leider nix (mehr). Aus dem Rückenpanzer, den er beim skifahren anhatte ist er jetzt leider rausgewachsen. Da bin ich noch auf der Suche nach was neuem...

Auch fand ich ex extrem schwierig, im Netz was passendes zu finden. Gearde bei den Grössenangaben sieht es ziemlich mau aus. Haette es diesen Thread nur ein paar Wochen vorher gegeben...

viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## epostampchamp (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Papas, 

Auf der Suche nach einer billigen Protektorenjacke bin ich hier fündig geworden. Sie erfüllt ihren Zweck und meine Jungs ziehen sie gerne an. Ist aber - vermutlich wie die anderen auch - Chinaware. D.h. wir mussten sie einige Tage auf der Terasse auslüften lassen, weil sie so gestunken hat. Normalerweise wasche ich alle neugekauften Klamotten vor dem ersten Tragen...


----------



## StephanSchwind (30. Mai 2012)

Also wir haben unserem Junior für den Bikepark folgendes gekauft:
Knie-/Schienbeinschoner aus dem Eishocky, die gibt es in allen Kindergrössen 9/10/11 Zoll mit den jeweiligen Ellenbogenschonern und sind damit sehr zufrieden. (für die meisten anderen waren seien Beine zu dünn - z.B. pumpGun von O´Neal)
Helm von Bern mit festem Visor und verstellbarem Inlet..

Für neue Sprünge die er ausporbieren will (da das i.d.R. mit nem Sturz endet):
FF Helm von O´Neal Kids
NeckBrace von Leatt
Protektorenweste von ? Hausmarke von mx4you.de
Handschuhe hat er immer an.


----------



## UpDown (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

für kleine Kinder etwas zu finden ist wirklich schwierig!

Also wir haben für unsere Kinder folgendes gekauft:

Knie-Schienbeinschutz: Dainese Ellbogenschutz (mit Unterarmschutz) für Erwachsene (hat super gepasst), schützt auch die Wade 
Protektorenshorts: Dainese Kids 
Safety-Jacket: Sinisalo Kid Pro Jet Body Armour (mit separat tragbarem Rückenpanzer)
falls zu groß, bleibt nur ein Rückenpanzer z.B. Dainese Kids
Handschuhe: MX-Langfinger Kids von Polo
Helm: SixSixOne Comp in XS (Helme müssen einfach durchprobiert werden bis einer gut sitzt!)

Viel Glück beim Suchen und Finden

Ciao UpDown


----------



## UpDown (30. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Mai 2012)

Bei CRC gibts immer wieder Angebote, auch Kindersachen. Wir haben Handschuhe + Shirts von Fox, Armschützer von 661.


----------

